
Software as a Service with Amazon FPS using Remit for Ruby - _pius
http://edgenic.com/2009/01/24/software-as-a-service-with-amazon-fps-using-remit-for-ruby/
======
cglee
Redirecting your users away from your site just to pay is such an unnatural
workflow. I can't believe that this is even remotely acceptable - you're
introducing friction and obstacles at the most critical juncture.

~~~
mbrubeck
I know you're right but I wish you weren't. Personally I'd much rather typed
my credit card number into an <https://amazon.com> page than some random site
I don't trust. But I'm sure that's not the way most people think about online
payments.

